# syanze 1990 will not run good



## kmeyer113 (Aug 21, 2005)

My 1990 stanza runs will at idle but stalls when shifting into any gear. plz help with.


thanks
kris


----------



## 92stanza (Sep 4, 2005)

How long since your last tune up?


----------

